# Keyboard suddenly starts typing in GREEK!?



## Anthony (Nov 9, 2002)

Brand new dual G4/867... I have a minimal amount of software installed on it and I dont *think* I have screwed anything up yet.. but several times now I have been typing mid-sentence and suddenly all the characters coming out of my keyboard are greek symbols!  Its not a font problem, because at one point I was typing on instant messenger and sent the message to my friend and had them paste it back to me... it was all high-ascii characters and came out as weird symbols and such on their end as well.. I haven't figured out any sort of situation that might provoke this from happening, it seems totally random and just happens out of the blue.  Is there some sort of hot-key combination I might be accidentally hitting that is converting my key layout into an international one or something of that nature?  The only way I have figured out how to make it go back to normal was unfortunately to reboot my machine.  (Tried plugging & unplugging the keyboard and mouse but had no luck...)  If anybody has any advice or has seen this poblem I'd like to hear from you - and thanks, any response is much appreciated!


----------



## adambyte (Nov 9, 2002)

What you're probably doing is pressing Command-Spacebar. This cycles through available keyboard layouts and languages.

Go to your "System Preferences", click on "International," and then click on the "Input" menu. Here is where you can check which languages and keyboard layouts you want available to you. CLick the "options" button and you'll see why this happens.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks for the idea, just went and checked but the only layout I have enabled is USA.  I found the option to turn off the hot-key combination for scrolling through anyway just in case, I'll see if it still happens.  (I also notice there is a 'font synchronization' feature - perhaps somebody knows what font would be producing greek symbols and why it might switch to that and might be able to shed further light onto the situation?)  I'm doubtful it actually is sycnhronizing fonts or changing them though because I get the greek symbols in OSX apps, but in a terminal window when I type i get a bunch of black diamonds with white question marks on them...


----------



## adambyte (Nov 9, 2002)

Yeah, wish I knew more about this subject. But I do believe that the font used for Greek is entitled "symbol." 

Yiasas!


----------



## Hypernate (Nov 13, 2002)

I used to get that exact same problem with Messenger.. on Windows! Is it only messenger that's affected? Or the whole system?


----------

